# BBQ in Boston



## Rob D. (May 21, 2007)

eaten there a few times....find it to be hit or miss....haven't been in a while though....if i remember right there's a pretty good mexican joint right up the street....(probably don't remember right due to copius amounts of tequila - damn, i hate being overserved!)....

Rob


----------

